# Rimfire



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Thoughts on a .22 WMR up to 100 yards? Here in colorado we have some areas that are rimfire, shotgun and archery only. I still want to try to call critters in these areas. Would it work if the critter is 100 yards or closer? I see tons of good info on the web about the 22WMR being underestimated. And I have read plenty of horror stories of critters walking away from the .17HMR wounded. I already have a .22WMR rifle and I will be shooting 40gr JHP's out of it with a velocity of 1875fps. I have hit a fox with a .22lr at 75 yards and it dropped DRT. So I'm thinking the .22WMR should be able to put a coyote down inside 100 yards.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Since I don't shoot rimfires much take my advice with a grain of salt. If I was stuck with a rimfire it would be a semi auto and I probably wouldn't stop shooting till it stopped moving.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you thought about the .17wsm? The .22 is fine to about 75 yards on coyotes so I've heard. Never took a yote with mine.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeremy in my opinion a 22WMR is fine out to 100yds and a little farther as long as you have a good shot. I know plenty of guys here in Az that have used them on Javelina and killed them as far out as 150yds with good shot placement, but just like someone shooting at 1000yds you have to know your own limits. I personally have killed coyotes around 100yds with mine and back in the late 70s and early 80s when I called predators for an income that is the only rifle I ever used.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

.22 mag is more than fine out to 100 yes. Shot placement is everything.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

If you can find them either one of these will do the job @ 100 yds. plus. Very accurate also with very little or no fur damage. Usually puts them down or they don't go far. Saves on tracking and losses unlike other .22 mag. rounds. All I use!!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I plan on trying to keep my shot distances to 100 yards and I will be using 40gr JHP's running out of a Ruger America Rimfire and my suppressor.

I have killed predators with .223's and .204's and even larger calibers. But I want to challenge myself. And by that I mean, I need to be patient and do my best calling and bring that critter into range for the 22mag. The difference being that If i do not feel I have a good shot, I wont take it. I also want to do some night hunting, and I figured that the 22mag suppressed would be good medicine for some raccoon and foxes.


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

I've used about every JHP made and lost more than I got. For some reason they just don't seem to have the knock down power. Never shot a coyote with a JHP but have shot them with the v-max and they don't go far. Most fox drop right in their tracks.

Good luck with the JHP!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The JHP's don't expand reliably in all instances in my experience.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have 500 rounds of Armscor 40gr JHP's to use up. But I will switch my ammo when that's all gone, to the VMax ammo everyone has suggested. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

So I braved the wind and cold this morning and headed to the range. I was able to dial the Ruger 22Mag in enough so that I feel comfortable making shots out to 100 yards. At 100 Yards in windy conditions with the Armscor 40gr JHP's, I was able to muster about a 2" group of 5 rounds. This will tighten up when I have better conditions, but for the purpose of whackin some rabbits and maybe a raccoon, fox or coyote at close range, this will work.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Mo Mo. I picked up a .22 mag last year and never really have rung it out yet. At least ammo is now available again, and with the presidential election results not being a threat to our Second Amendment, stockpiles should continue to grow, although you are set for a while.

What brand/action is your rifle?

I wouldn't overlook 50-grain rounds, because a friend has found them to be most accurate in his Marlin and I like the idea of more thump downrange.

I still have some old ammo priced below $4/box, but experimenting today won't be so inexpensive.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a Ruger American Rimfire Standard with the 18" BBL that's threaded for a suppressor. I'm running a suppressor and a Burris 4-16 Scope.


----------

